# New Website Washington Research Council of Martial Arts



## Corey Minatani (Aug 15, 2002)

Hi Everyone:

We have a new website up and running.  It caters to all martial arts new in general.  We are a research group primarily.

take a look and tell us what you think on this thread.  All comments are welcome.  Without your input, we cannot make this the best site it can be.

www.geocities.com/wrcma/Home.html


----------

